# Any SEE's/ESE's here? I want to conduct a personal experiment.



## MorganBlack (Mar 18, 2017)

This is my first post on this forum, but I'm active in other Socionics communities online...

I wanted a place where (hopefully) no one recognises me, so I can talk to both SEE's and ESE's and see how I get along with either. Of course, the idea naturally being that I'll get along more with my dual. Since I've been considering between ILI vs LII.

I don't know how many SEE/ESE's there are around here, but if you'll humour me? Best not to tell me your type as we converse, as I don't want it to influence me in any way. Thanks!


----------

